# Groomers or DIY?



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Just wondering what all of you prefer. Do you think it's better to take a pup to the groomers (and how often?) or do it at home by yourself?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Way to many horror stories of pups going to groomers on here. I groom myself, no nasty surprises........well apart from the not great job I do.... if you find a good groomer you are happy with that's great, but seems tough. Mobile ones are popular as they aren't there all day and can be watched.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I usually groom myself but I've occasionally taken dogs to the groomer, esp when I really mess up a haircut. I agree with Maureen, less surprises if you do it yourself. and sometimes I'm really surprised and they actually look good


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I groom Milo myself - it's just easier and he looks exactly how I want him to.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Same here. I do not like groomers. I do both of my girls myself. They are happier and healthier and I save myself time and money. There are illnesses that can be caught at groomers. Yes, and there are cases of them being abused, injured, and even killed by groomers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I intend to start grooming Frankie myself. I have had some success with groomers in the past. However, generally, I think groomers are too busy trying to squeeze as many dogs as possible into the day and they rarely adhere to my precise instructions. 

P.S. I love your siggy!


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm thinking I may start grooming Ryder myself. What exactly do I need for it though? I've been using the Groomer for awhile now so I honestly don't know where to start, haha.

@Peace23 Thank you!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I tried it myself and it was too much stress on both Hunter and I. Therefore I take him to a groomer. We love her and she does Hunter in about 2 hours.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've got a great groomer whom we both adore and I'm lucky enough to have her in my apt building so I'm there for every groom I would butcher him myself. :brownbag:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I groom both of mine on my own. I spent about $250 total on all of my grooming tools which included very nice clippers, beginner shears (2 pair), blades, combs, etc, and even a small table top grooming table (which I actually don't use most of the time). I have been grooming both dogs for about 2 years now, in fact, Preston has never even been to a grooming salon!

The only drawback is that you have to do it yourself which means extra work on top of their normal weekly baths. I do like having the ability to keep them trimmed up every couple of weeks if I want. Sometimes I will wait for their hair to grow out a little before trimming, and other times I groom more frequently so they are never at that "poofy outgrown" stage. The grooming supplies paid for themselves after a couple of months since it costs around $40 per dog each time.

I taught myself, I tried finding free grooming videos online but didn't have any success. I found it easiest to just experiment on my own. They may not look perfect but I think they look pretty good and I feel like I've improved since the beginning.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I groom all my munchkins myself.
I turned an extra bedroom into a grooming room.
Allthough, Tucky is such a spazz I may break and have him professionally done.
Until he's older.
Paris has never been to a groomer other than me.
I took Coco one time, as she hates her face being done,
I was thinking I could learn more from the groomer about the face,
but she just said: "She won't let me do her face."
Not helpful, lol, so I realized its more about getting them to used to it.
Paris is fine about her face and Coco still hates her face being done.

What I like about doing the grooming myself is that
I don't fret about their safety, can really choose the style myself,
and do little bits at a time.


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a maltese and a yorkie that are in pet cuts (the other yorkie and 2 maltese are in show coat) and I do them myself. They looked awful at first but now they look pretty good. It is not a huge learning curve, and now I have some local yorkie owners who bring their dogs to me for their cuts. My husband has gained a repuation for being a good pet PWD groomer of all things (one of my partners at work has one and my husband was taught by that dog's breeder) and with the increase in popularity in that breed we have a few regular PWDs that come to the house for grooming. 

That said if you have a breeder or handler in your area that knows how to do a nice pet cut see if you can take your dog there. I know we appreciate the extra money (helps pay for gas to shows lol!) and since we only do an extra 1-3 dogs a week we have plenty of time to spend on each one, even if it is matted...

Stacy Newton
www.wildcardpapillons.com


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

My hubby bought all my grooming stuff from a groomer that was quitting grooming...I got the table, clippers and even shears...I think I need to get the scissors sharpened...My babie's might not have that perfect cut, but they're still cute as ever to us. My neighbor recently took her Cocker to a groomer & evidently she had a wart or some kind of bump on her head.....now it is looking really nasty and I told my neighbor she needs to take Stella to the vet cause I think it was cut of when she used the clippers on her. I just noticed that there's going to be a grooming school opening here soon and they are signing up for classes.....I might look into that just to learn how to do my crew.

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I groom my fluffs myself. I know that they're safe. I know that they're done the way I like them to be, We have fun bonding during baths and grooming sessions.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I groom my own as well. When I just had Chloe I brought her to a groomer who I was very happy with but when I got Summer, I decided I needed to teach myself to groom and save money. I have been doing it myself for the past 16 months. I am not perfect, but I am working on it.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Seems like a lot of you all groom yourself. I'm always afraid to try and clip Ryder myself. He has ADHD or something. xD


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I* tried it myself *and it was too much stress on both Hunter and I. Therefore I take him to a groomer. We love her and she does Hunter in about 2 hours.


I also tried it myself once (back when I only had Snowy) and I never went back to doing it myself again. No stress , but more of me turning Snowy into a stray looking pooch :blush: I did not do a good job on it and he really looked funny. 

Then I had to find THE groomer - with everyone I've been to, I stayed with malts. Until I found good groomers (2 awesome guys who follow my instructions and most importantly, treat the malts like their own:wub. That said, I don't leave the malts (unless I had another appointment). I stay with them and help out grooming them ...well more of a "shorten this part and that part please" kindda help  they welcome it happily 

I love the malts' groomers, Jeff and Daniel. :thumbsup:


----------

